# رايق



## londonmasri

باعتبار هذا الرد ما معني كلمه 'رايق'؟  هل معناها هادي كما في التعبير <الجو رايق>؟ 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=10854556&postcount=13


----------



## إسكندراني

londonmasri said:


> باعتبار هذا الرد ما معني كلمه 'رايق'؟  هل معناها هادي كما في التعبير <الجو رايق>؟
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=10854556&postcount=13


لو الواحد مزاجه رايق بالمصري يعني مزاجه عالي، مستريّح، ماهامّوش حاجة.
وإذا كان الجوّ مدّيك إحساس بالرَوَقان ممكن تقول عليه هوّ كمان رايق.
ولو فيـ طفل بيعيّط لازم تستنّاه لغاية مايْرَوَّق و يْرُوْق.
ولو واحد قلب معاك جدّ تقول له روّق.
مقتبس من «الصحاح في اللغة الدارجة بتاعتنا» للمدغشقراني


----------



## londonmasri

شكرا على هذا الشرح.


----------

